# Rod/Reel Choice - Don't Kill Me



## FishingCop (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, I apologize right up front for this because I know it is a common topic and I have read pretty much all the previous posts.

Keeping it very simple - two of our wives are getting us new rod & reels for Christmas. Time is short so I tun to you. 

We want a decent baitcaster/rod combination (or pairing) for anywhere up to $150 MAX. ($80 - $130 would be uptimum).

I already have a Garcia Ambassador 5000D (30 years old and still love it) which is on a 5' worm rod. I use it for trolling and casting but it is too short for casting purposes. I also have several spinning reels also old, but good - like the Mitchell 300. I also always liked Diaiwa brand spin casters.

I'd like a new good quality set-up for casting lures, plastics, etc.

So... all that being said - any recommendation of what to look at? I have a Gander Mtn and a Dick's to look them over. Then I'll order them from BassPro or Cabellas or wherever the price is best.

Keep in mind we're not pros but we want a good quality set-up to reduce problems/frustrations.

Again, sorry, I know this is a personal choice topic, but I would rely heavily on your strong recommendations and perhaps even buy sight unseen on-line.

Thanks. :?


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2007)

I would get this combo right here:

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_74456?cmCat=CROSSSELL&cmid=PP_P2_2

You will also get a $30 rebate from Shimano. So technically this great combo is 109 +tax and delivery.


Normally the reel alone is $120, and the rod is $99 but you can find it for $65.

Your pretty much getting the rod for a few bucks.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 4, 2007)

what Jim said, that's a great deal. The Citica is very similar to the previous generation Curado only with better drag. I have a couple XPS rods and they're good stuff also.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 4, 2007)

you cant beat the XP rods but this is the combo id recommend, they are on sale for under 100 bucks

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...r=90343&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## SMDave (Dec 4, 2007)

The XPS rods are awesome! They are sensitive, strong, and have a lot of backbone for a variety of different presentations, including worming, jigging, and even spinnerbaits (these are very versatile rods). I cannot speak about the reel, but I have heard nothing but great reviews about the Citica.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 4, 2007)

I like the XPS rods but hate the handles!

the Shimano rods are really nice for the price


Or go to ebay and get a St. Croix


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> you cant beat the XP rods but this is the combo id recommend, they are on sale for under 100 bucks
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...r=90343&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults



thats what i was gunna say
 great rod and reel


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you all for your help and recommendations. I was going to make a final decsion today and take advantage of the free shipping which ends today, but when I went back to look at the combo recommended by BassAddict, it is no longer available. So my decision was made easy for me - went with the recommendation from Jim of the Shimano® Citica® Reel and Extreme™ XPS® Rod Combo for $109 after sale & rebate and free shipping. I think it is a wonderful deal and I'm sure I'll be very happy with it. My wife is ordering it for me as we speak (been on the phone with her while she was ordering to make sure she got the right one) and my cousin (yes, still with a broken leg) ordered one for her husband too. That's their Christmas presents to us   
Merry Christmas to me, Merry Christmas to me :wink: 

Thanks again Jim and the rest of you for your responses - and for not killing me for asking :lol:


----------

